# Disparition des fonctionnalités France TV sur Mycanal



## vivarais07 (20 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour.

J'ai constaté la suppression des fonctions pause, revoir ou encore retour en arrière sur toutes les chaînes du groupe France Télévision.
Cela se retrouve aussi bien sûr Apple TV, iPad ou iPhone.
Je n'ai pas encore vérifier sur la plateforme web de Mycanal.
Quelqu'un à t'il une info officiel sur cette disparition ?


----------



## jmaubert (20 Novembre 2017)

vivarais07 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> J'ai constaté la suppression des fonctions pause, revoir ou encore retour en arrière sur toutes les chaînes du groupe France Télévision.
> Cela se retrouve aussi bien sûr Apple TV, iPad ou iPhone.
> ...


La même chose chez moi. Je ne sais pas si c'est dû à l'application ou à une décision des chaînes de bloquer ces possibilités pour forcer les publicités ? C'est toujours possible sur les chaînes payantes et quelques-unes de la TNT.


----------



## vivarais07 (22 Novembre 2017)

Une enquête officiel et un article de la part d'igeneration serait sympathique... [emoji847]


----------



## aurique (22 Novembre 2017)

pas besoin d’enquête, juste un effort pour faire une requête google et tu aurais (entre autre ) obtenu ça : 
http://www.journaldugeek.com/2017/1...s-mycanal-a-la-demande-de-france-televisions/


----------



## vivarais07 (28 Novembre 2017)

aurique a dit:


> pas besoin d’enquête, juste un effort pour faire une requête google et tu aurais (entre autre ) obtenu ça :
> http://www.journaldugeek.com/2017/1...s-mycanal-a-la-demande-de-france-televisions/



Mouaî... évidement vu comme cela un article de la part d'igen ne sert à rien puisque nous avons Google...
Désolé je persiste que cela vaut bien un article


----------

